# {Resolved} Please be a simple fix...



## Tabor Warren Photography (Apr 3, 2014)

I really don't want to burn through favors asking for help... again, but here's the skinny.

My wife and I shot a wedding together last Sunday, and as is customary, I synced the time on the four cameras, but low-and-behold I synced one of the 5D3's one hour off.

Is there ANY way to revert the time back on the one camera? I know how to do it one pic at a time, but we're talking about roughly 800 pics.

I am working with LR and PS, and have the line of Canon DPP, etc up as well if that is of any help.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.
-Tabor


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Please be a simple fix...*

http://petapixel.com/2012/11/05/how-to-fix-your-timestamps-if-you-forgot-to-update-your-camera-for-daylight-savings/


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Please be a simple fix...*

THANK YOU, NEURO!!!

You have once again, come to the rescue. Your service is so very greatly appreciated!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!
-Tabor


----------



## mrzero (Apr 4, 2014)

OMG I love the suggestion of your first pic being of a clock in the new time zone. How easy is that, at the airport or the train station? Can't believe I never thought of it.


----------



## dcm (Apr 4, 2014)

Apple's Aperture can also adjust the time for multiple photos.

I already shoot signs and signposts as I travel or hike to document where I've been with a time stamp. Guess I'll have to add my cell phone or a clock before I head out.


----------

